# Iverson tweet: He's going to Memphis



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

From AI's Twitter page:



> Well I am about to begin another workout session. Agent informed me that Memphis made us an offer on yesterday. Stay tuned.


http://twitter.com/alleniverson/status/3556663201


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Grizzlies Make Offer For Iverson*

RealGM - Memphis only giving Iverson a few weeks to accept offer:
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...y_giving_iverson_a_few_weeks_to_accept_offer/


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Grizzlies Make Offer For Iverson*

Marc Stein: Grizzlies, Iverson to meet in Atlanta:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4451845


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Grizzlies Make Offer For Iverson*



> Is one of the league's smallest markets big enough for O.J. Mayo, Rudy Gay, Zach Randolph and Allen Iverson?
> 
> The NBA is about to find out.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

That's an interesting lineup..It'd be fun to watch a run-n-gun offense outta Memphis this upcoming season


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Guess I'm a grizzlies fan this year.


----------

